# Rekordgröße



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

Mal ne dumme Frage von mir als "Nichtkarpfenangler"....

Wo fängt heut eigentlich ein "guter Karpfen" an, wo gehts mit einem "großen (respektive "kapitalen") Karpfen" weiter und wo ist die ersehnte "Schallmauer"

Als ich noch Karpfen gezielt nachstellt (ok., 35 - 40 Jahre her) war das noch recht einfach..

10 Pfund war gut..

ab 20 Pfund war kapital 

30 Pfund war die Schallmauer, die man knacken wollte

40 Pfund waren schon absolute Ausnahmefische

Und der erste 50-Pfünder (Ben, Neckar, Obrigheim) sorgte für 2 -3 Jahre Stoff bei den Angelzeitschriften damals.




So manchmal denke ich, heutzutage sind selbst 30-Pfünder nur noch Fische unter "ferner liefen"...

Ist das wirklich so?

Bitte mal die Karpfenangler drum, die heutigen Grenzen und Schallmauern zu definieren, wäre nett von euch..

Wo ist denn heute die Schallgrenze?


30 Pfund?
30 Kilo?
100 Pfund?


----------



## Seele (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

Also ich denke 20 bis 25 Pfund sind ein guter Fisch, ab 30 Pfund wirds richtig kapital und 40 Pfund gilt als Ausnahmefisch. Alles was über 50 Pfund ist, kann man denke ich als Fisch des Lebens bezeichnen.

Und dann gibt es natürlich Gewässer, an denen 30 Pfund schon der Fisch des Lebens sein kann. Man kann immer nur so große Fisch fangen wie im Gewässer drin sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

Wenn man aber heute von Karpfen mit 30, 40 oder noch mehr Kilo liest?

Damals glaubte ja niemand, dass die überhaupt so groß werden könnten..

Das wär dann ja noch kein allzu abgehobener "Größenwunsch"


----------



## Seele (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn man aber heute von Karpfen mit 30, 40 oder noch mehr Kilo liest?
> 
> Damals glaubte ja niemand, dass die überhaupt so groß werden könnten..
> 
> Das wär dann ja noch kein allzu abgehobener "Größenwunsch"


 

Naja, musst aber mal schauen wie oft solche Karpfen gefangen werden und dann noch aus welchen Gewässern die meistens kommen. Ich geh hier von normalen Seen/Flüssen und keinen Pay Lakes aus.


----------



## Lajos1 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

Hallo,

wie Seele schon schreibt, man sollte hier differenzieren, aus welcher Art von Gewässern die "Rekordfische" stammen. Bei normalen, freien Gewässern würde ich die Obergrenze auch so bei etwa 20 Kilo ansetzen.
Insofern gehe ich mit den, im Eröffnungsbeitrag 40 Pfund konform.
Ein 30 Kilo Karpfen (oder auch noch schwerer) aus einem Pay Lake hat für mich den gleichen Stellenwert wie ein 20Ender Rothirsch, der aus einem Gatter geschossen wurde; nämlich gar keinen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## jkc (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

Hi, das ist natürlich wirklich alles sehr Gewässerabhängig, bei mir hier in der Gegend / im Bekanntenkreis sind es Fische schwerer 40 Pfd. über die geredet wird. 
Sind aber auch Leute dabei die schon bis 70 Pfd. aus deutschen "freien" Gewässern gefangen haben. 50 und 60 Pfd. stehen schon mehrfach in den Büchern, sind aber selten und da muss man sich schon Gedanken ums Gewässer machen.

Grüße JK


----------



## marcus7 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

Hi,

Also aus meinen Augen:

<30pf: Fast allgegenwärtig
>30pf: Gibt es schon relativ häufig, aber nicht überall
>40pf: Schon ein sehr guter Fisch
>50pf: Schon rel. selten, nicht in vielen Gewässern möglich
>60pf: "Schallmauer"

noch größer: "Ausnahmefisch in Kombination mit Ausnahmegewässer"

Mag natürlich Regionen geben, wo es ganz anders ist, in die eine, wie auch die anderre Richtung.

Masten a la Euro Aqua mal außen vor...


----------



## Taxidermist (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

Ich vermute das die Karpfen erst durch diese massiven Futterkampangen solche Rekordgrößen erreichen.
In meinem Baggersee war vor ca.30 Jahren Endgröße bei etwa 20Kg, der letzte mir bekannte Großkarpfen, vor zwei Jahren, hatte 58Pfd.!
Jetzt kommen ganz Schlaue sicher auf die Idee, dass die heute gefangenen Fische sicher die selben wie vor 30Jahren sind, nur eben abgewachsen.
Da der See aber bereits 80Jahre alt ist, hatten die Fische auch damals schon genug Zeit zum wachsen, nur mussten sie mit vorhandenem Naturfutter auskommen, mit Boilies und zentnerweise Mais hat zuvor dort niemand gefüttert!

Jürgen


----------



## marcus7 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich vermute das die Karpfen erst durch diese massiven Futterkampangen solche Rekordgrößen erreichen.
> In meinem Baggersee war vor ca.30 Jahren Endgröße bei etwa 20Kg, der letzte mir bekannte Großkarpfen, vor zwei Jahren hatte 58Pfd.!
> Jetzt kommen ganz Schlaue sicher auf die Idee, dass die heute gefangenen Fische sicher die selben wie vor 30Jahren sind, nur eben abgewachsen.
> Da der See aber bereits 80Jahre alt ist, hatten die Fische auch damals schon genug Zeit zum wachsen, nur mussten sie mit vorhandenem Naturfutter auskommen, mit Boilies und zentnerweise Mais hat zuvor dort niemand gefüttert!
> ...



"Schaden" wird es dem Wachstum sicher nicht, andersherum sollte man es im Verhältnis zur Bestandsdichte sehen.

Sind in deinem See viele Karpfen, d.h. ein dichter Bestand und sie erreichen mit Futter 60pf, so würde sie dieses Gewicht sicher auch ohne Angelfutter, aber eben mit einer dünnen Bestandsdichte auch erreichen (immer genug Naturnahrung für jeden Karpfen verfügbar).


----------



## Taxidermist (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

@Marcus, damit hast du natürlich recht, sicher ist das Abwachsen von der Bestandsgröße abhängig, gleiches Futteraufkommen vorausgesetzt.
Wie auch schon geschrieben, ist dies nur eine Vermutung meinerseits und schlecht beweisbar, aber naheliegend!

Jürgen


----------



## marcus7 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Marcus, damit hast du natürlich recht, sicher ist das Abwachsen von der Bestandsgröße abhängig, gleiches Futteraufkommen vorausgesetzt.
> Wie auch schon geschrieben, ist dies nur eine Vermutung meinerseits und schlecht beweisbar, aber naheliegend!
> 
> Jürgen



Das merkwürdige ist ja wirklich, dass es heutzutage gefühlt viel mehr und viel größere Karpfen herumschwimmen als es noch vor sagen wir mal 30 Jahren der Fall war.

Gründe sind wahrscheinlich rel. vielfältig:

- Klima
- Genetik
- Futter (Natur- & Angler)
- Veränderte Bestandszusammensetzung (weniger Nahrungskonkurenten?)
- Einschleppen neuer Nahrung (Zebramuscheln, Ami-Krebse)
- catch & release (auch nicht unerheblich)
- Bessere Fangmethoden

Diese Liste ist sicherlich nicht vollständig & es ist fraglich wo gewichtstechnisch das Ende liegt.

Verglichen mit anderen Fischarten (neben Wels) eine sehr steile Entwicklung, ob das "gut" ist kann ich nicht beurteilen#c


----------



## Justin123 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

Ich freu mich über jeden Fisch. Ob nun 10 oder 40 Pfund.


----------



## Andal (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*



> Das merkwürdige ist ja wirklich, dass es heutzutage gefühlt viel mehr und viel größere Karpfen herumschwimmen als es noch vor sagen wir mal 30 Jahren der Fall war.



Vor 30 Jahren war die Zahl der aktiven und ausschließlichen Karpfenangler geringer, viel geringer. Vor 30 Jahren war man ausschließlich durch die monatlichen Printmedien informiert. Vor 30 Jahren gabs weder PC, Smartphone, noch sonstwas in der Richtung und vor 30 Jahren waren die Angler überhaupt nicht so daran interessiert, jeden Fisch publik zu machen.

Für mich ist jeder Karpfen erst mal ein schöner Fisch. Ab 10 kg ein guter Fisch, ab 15 kg ein sehr guter Fisch und alles über 20 kg ein Grund tagelang so komisch grinsend herumzulaufen.


----------



## angler1996 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

vielleicht  sollte man nicht vergessen, dass in die 80 Jahre Ereignisse fallen, wo Karpfen einfach Nahrung bedeuteten  und im Topf landeten.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Justsu (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*



Andal schrieb:


> Vor 30 Jahren war die Zahl der aktiven und ausschließlichen Karpfenangler geringer, viel geringer. Vor 30 Jahren war man ausschließlich durch die monatlichen Printmedien informiert. Vor 30 Jahren gabs weder PC, Smartphone, noch sonstwas in der Richtung und vor 30 Jahren waren die Angler überhaupt nicht so daran interessiert, jeden Fisch publik zu machen.
> 
> Für mich ist jeder Karpfen erst mal ein schöner Fisch. Ab 10 kg ein guter Fisch, ab 15 kg ein sehr guter Fisch und alles über 20 kg ein Grund tagelang so komisch grinsend herumzulaufen.



Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich die Gründe für das gefühlte größer werden der Karpfen über die Jahre auch genau in diesen Gründen. Paylakes mit 100 Pfündern vll. mal ausgenommen. 

Generell denke ich auch, dass die "Endgröße" eines Karpfens vielmehr von der Genetik als vom Futtereintrag durch Angler abhängig ist. Muss der Fisch nicht hungern, kommt er über kurz oder lang in die Nähe seines genetisch festgelegten Maximalgewichts. Inwiefern natürlich Besatzfische (insb. für Paylakes) auf maximales Größen/Gewichtswachstum hin gezüchtet wurden und werden, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. In diesem Bereich könnte es natürlich in den letzten 30 Jahren deutliche "Fortschritte" gegeben haben. 

In meinem Angelverein sehe ich aber eher eine gegenteilige Entwicklung: Wenn hier in den letzten Jahren Karpfen besetzt wurden, wurden nur sogenannte "Wildkarpfen" - also eine sehr schlanke und vollbeschuppte Zuchtvariante besetzt. 

Und um noch etwas zum eigentlichen Thema beizutragen: Für unsere Region (Friesland/Ostfriesland) sehe ich die Größen wie folgt:

ab 20 Pfd.: guter Fisch
ab 30 Pfd.: kapitaler Fisch
    40 Pfd.: "Schallmauer" 

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## capri2 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

Bei uns hier in der Ecke wurde neulich ein Karpfen mit 22 KG gefangen.. Hätte man den Karpfen bunt angemalt, so hätte er wie ein Boilie ausgesehen.. Voll davon war er ja eh..

Die entsprechenden Gewässer sind voll mit "Fastfood" und nicht nur den Menschen tut das nicht so gut#c


----------



## Andal (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*



capri2 schrieb:


> Bei uns hier in der Ecke wurde neulich ein Karpfen mit 22 KG gefangen.. Hätte man den Karpfen bunt angemalt, so hätte er wie ein Boilie ausgesehen.. Voll davon war er ja eh..
> 
> Die entsprechenden Gewässer sind voll mit "Fastfood" und nicht nur den Menschen tut das nicht so gut#c



Selbst das ist nicht wirklich haltbar. Ich kann mich gut an Fische aus den 70ern erinnern, die standen den "modernen Boiliemastkarpfen" in rein gar nichts nach. Man darf nämlich nicht vergessen, dass man dem Karpfen seit eh und je einen maximalen Zuwachs angezüchtet hat. Und man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass dieses Karpfenanfutter ja nicht ausschließlich von Karpfen gefressen wird. Wenn also die Schlussfolgerung von der "Boiliekarpfenmast" aufgehen soll, dann müssten ja alle Mitfresser, wie Brassen, Schleien u.s.w. ähnliche Zuwächse verzeichnen, was aber definitiv nicht der Fall ist.

Alleine die Tatsache, dass in den vergangenen 30 Jahren das Klima etwas moderater geworden ist, halte ich für viel verantwortlicher für den Zuwachs, als jede Fütterung durch Angler, die auf die Gesamtfläche und den gesamten Fischbestand gerechnet sowieso nur eine Nebenrolle spielt, wenn überhaupt. Extreme Einzelfälle an einzelnen, meist kleinen Gewässern dazu zu zitieren ist in höchstem Maße unpassend.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*



Andal schrieb:


> Selbst das ist nicht wirklich haltbar. Ich kann mich gut an Fische aus den 70ern erinnern, die standen den "modernen Boiliemastkarpfen" in rein gar nichts nach. Man darf nämlich nicht vergessen, dass man dem Karpfen seit eh und je einen maximalen Zuwachs angezüchtet hat. Und man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass dieses Karpfenanfutter ja nicht ausschließlich von Karpfen gefressen wird. Wenn also die Schlussfolgerung von der "Boiliekarpfenmast" aufgehen soll, dann müssten ja alle Mitfresser, wie Brassen, Schleien u.s.w. ähnliche Zuwächse verzeichnen, was aber definitiv nicht der Fall ist.



Würde ich glatt unterschreiben

Vor 30 oder mehr Jahren, gabs auch schon Fische mit Proportionen eines Sumo Ringers.

Das die heutigen Fische primär durch Futteraktionen so üppig geworden sind,dürfte nur auf wenige Gewässer zutreffen.

Am hiesigen Flussabschnitt, kannste die Karpfencracks quasi an 3 Fingern abzählen.Und die füttern eher schwäbisch sparsam.

Zieh die vielen Mitesser ab und es bleibt ein Fliegenschi$$ an Mastrelevanten Futtereintrag übrig

Und trotzdem sind da Fische um 30 Pfd. keine Seltenheit

Bei 15 Pfündern wird schon die Nase gerümpft..nur "Kleine" am Platz.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

Neben der Erwärmung und Zucht zur möglichst effezientesten Fressmaschine könnte auch die Zusammensetzung der Nahrung entscheidend für das Wachstum sein.

Ein Karpfenmagen ist immer gleich groß, aber ob er mit Pflanzenteilen, Mais und Boilies oder eiweißreichen Dreikantmuscheln gefüllt ist, dürfte einen großen Unterschied auf das Wachstum des Karpfens haben.
Gerade bei größeren Dreikantmuscheln dürfte der Karpfen unter den Fischen das Nahrungsmonopol haben, da er mit den größeren und kräftigen Schlundzähnen das richtige Werkzeug zum Knacken hat.


----------



## daci7 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

Um mal zum Thema zurück zu kommen geb ich auch meinen Senf dazu:
<10kg - Küchenkarpfen 
10-20kg - schöner Fisch
>20kg - absolute Ausnahme (genau 1 Fisch bei mir). Irgendwie hab ich in meinem Kopf die "magischen 40 pfd" als Grenze, weiß der Geier warum


----------



## Andal (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

Welcher Magen?


----------



## Justin123 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Neben der Erwärmung und Zucht zur möglichst effezientesten Fressmaschine könnte auch die Zusammensetzung der Nahrung entscheidend für das Wachstum sein.
> 
> Ein *Karpfenmagen* ist immer gleich groß, aber ob er mit Pflanzenteilen, Mais und Boilies oder eiweißreichen Dreikantmuscheln gefüllt ist, dürfte einen großen Unterschied auf das Wachstum des Karpfens haben.
> Gerade bei größeren Dreikantmuscheln dürfte der Karpfen unter den Fischen das Nahrungsmonopol haben, da er mit den größeren und kräftigen Schlundzähnen das richtige Werkzeug zum Knacken hat.





Andal schrieb:


> Welcher Magen?



Wollte ich auch grad sagen.


----------



## Laichzeit (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

Autsch, die haben natürlich keinen Magen.


----------



## feederbrassen (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*



Andal schrieb:


> Für mich ist jeder Karpfen erst mal ein schöner Fisch. Ab 10 kg ein guter Fisch, ab 15 kg ein sehr guter Fisch und alles über 20 kg ein Grund tagelang so komisch grinsend herumzulaufen.



Dito #6


----------



## Frank33 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

Hallo,
 Bei uns wurden schon , in den 80er Jahren Karpfen von 25-30kg , im Rhein und den umliegenden Baggerseen gefangen . Zwar nicht so viele wie Heute , aber es waren auch viel weniger Karpfenangler  unterwegs . Und es wurde auch selten Nachts oder tagelang geangelt wie heute . Köder waren halt Kartoffeln , Hartmais oder Teig . Und bei uns werden die Karpfen im Durchschnitt auch immer grösser , weil die Nahrungskonkurrenz durch Weißfische fehlt (dank Kormoran). Der Karpfen muss sich die natürliche  Nahrung nicht , wie früher mit 1000 Weißfische teilen .
 Guss Frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

Scheint doch immer noch recht unterschiedlich zu sein mit der Einschätzung - für die einen immer noch um die 30-Pfund - Schallmauer, aber man hat sich wohl allgemein doch schon an größere Gewichte gewöhnt bei den Karpfen..


----------



## kati48268 (23. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*



Justsu schrieb:


> ab 20 Pfd.: guter Fisch
> ab 30 Pfd.: kapitaler Fisch
> 40 Pfd.: "Schallmauer"


So ungefähr seh ich das auch.

Wobei ich es -selbst als "nur Gelegenheits-Karpfenangler"-
immer noch hinkriege einen Gewässer- & Bedingungen-Bezug zu sehen:
- Im Frühjahr überhaut einen kriegen, toller Erfolg.
- Einer mit Schwimmbrot oder generell ein Gestalkter ist deutlich toller als ein im Zelt über Nacht ausgesessener.
- In manchen Gewässern ist ein 8Pfd.er mehr wert als in anderen ein 20er.
- ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*



Justsu schrieb:


> In meinem Angelverein sehe ich aber eher eine gegenteilige Entwicklung: Wenn hier in den letzten Jahren Karpfen besetzt wurden, wurden nur sogenannte "Wildkarpfen" - also eine sehr schlanke und vollbeschuppte Zuchtvariante besetzt.


Rein persönlich und eigentlich Offtopic hier:
Das gefällt mir, weil mit Fische die wie Fische und nicht - wie ich leider auch - Gräten mit ner Wampe aussehen, einfach besser gefallen.

Welcher Verein is das denn?
Gastkarten?
Wollen wir mal was machen da?


----------



## pike-81 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

Moinsen!
Die Schallmauer ist meiner Meinung nach eine sehr persönliche und individuelle Sache. 
Abhängig von dem Gewässer und den bisherigen Erfolgen. 
Klar ist es interessant zu erfahren, was biologisch an Endgrößen möglich ist, oder wo die Rekordgrößen liegen. 
Aber fast jedem von uns geht es doch darum, eigene PBs hochzuschrauben. 
Wer also schon etliche 20 Pfünder im Fangbuch stehen hat, freut sich mit Sicherheit mehr über einen 30 Pfünder, als jemand, der schon vor Jahren einen 40 Pfünder auf die Schuppen legen konnte. 
Geht mir jedenfalls so. 
Bei einigen Fischarten ist es auch genau umgekehrt, wie beim Karpfen. 
Dort stehen die Rekorde seit Jahrzehnten wie in Stein gemeißelt. 
Z.B. die Bachforellen. Jeder freut sich über einen 40+ Fisch, verglichen mit dem, was möglich ist, ist das ein Köderfisch. 
Petri 


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## BERND2000 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

In meiner Ecke werden die Karpfen halt nur 10 bis16 Kg groß.
 Solche Fische gab es immer, auch wenn sie früher kaum gefangen würden.
 Nach dem Sinken der Anzahl der Karpfen in den Gewässern wurde Ihr Anteil aber größer.
 Das hat wenig mit dem Zurücksetzen zu tun, früher fing man die einfach fast nie, heute setzen viele Spezialisten (nur die Fangen Sie) sie halt zurück.
 Es gibt aber auch einzelne Gewässer wo nun auch einzelne 20 Kg umherschwimmen.
 Diese Gewässer und Fische sind den Spezialisten bekannt.
 Selbst die Verrücktesten auslandserfahrenen Karpfenangler vor Ort, freuen sich hier daheim einen Ast, wenn sie in die Nähe der 20 Kg Marke kommen, meist schaffen sie es im Jahr nicht mal die 16 Kg zu knacken.

 Beim Hecht ist es ähnlich, der magische Meter wird selten erreicht, wobei kaum jemals die 16 Kg erreicht wurden.
 So wie beim 20 kg Karpfen scheinen es die Gewässer nicht herzugeben.


 Bei anderen Fischen würde ich die Traumgrenzen hier eher in cm ziehen.
 Aal = 1,5Kg, 105cm
 Barsch = 55 cm
 Barbe = Ü 90cm
 Schlei = Ü 60cm
 Forelle = 10 kg
 Brachsen = Ü 70cm
 Wels = Ü 210 cm
 Zander Ü 1m
 Rapfen = Ü 90 cm

 Aber das sind realistische regionale Traumgrenzen, nur etwas kleiner und schon ist man in dem Bereich der gezielt, Glück vorausgesetzt, gefangen werden kann.
 (Ich habe die Grenzen so gesetzt, wie sie vor Ort tatsächlich auch schon mal gefangen wurden.
 Wobei das tausende Angler und seeehr viele Jahre einbezieht)


----------



## Justsu (24. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Welcher Verein is das denn?
> Gastkarten?
> Wollen wir mal was machen da?



Hi Thomas,

ich sprach vom Angelverein Wilhelmshaven (http://www.sfv-wilhelmshaven.de) Gastkarten sind dort kein Problem. 

Die sog. "Wildkarpfen" wurden aber hauptsächlich in den "Fließgewässern", also Ems-Jade-Kanal und in die Entwässerungskanäle der Sielacht gesetzt und das in nicht  sehr großen Mengen. Dazu kommen auch noch "Altbestände" von "normalen" Karpfen, so dass ein gezieltes Angeln auf die schlanken Schuppies eigentlich nicht möglich ist, sie sind bei mir (zumindest bisher) eher als "erfreulicher Beifang" einzuordnen.

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Seele (24. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Rein persönlich und eigentlich Offtopic hier:
> Das gefällt mir, weil mit Fische die wie Fische und nicht - wie ich leider auch - Gräten mit ner Wampe aussehen, einfach besser gefallen.
> 
> Welcher Verein is das denn?
> ...


 

Das gibts bei uns schon länger. Hatten erst wiedere einen mit knapp 76cm und gerade mal 10 Pfund. Sind aber dann relativ kampfstark muss man sagen.


----------



## fishhawk (24. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

Hallo,

dass die jeweiligen Marken gewässerabhängig sind, dürfte wohl unumstritten sein.

In den guten Gewässern in unserer Gegend gilt ein >15kg er als großer Fisch, >20kg ist ne Schallmauer.

In Gewässern, die jedes Jahr mit K3 zugekippt werden und stark Kochtopfanglern befischt, dürften Fänge von >15 oder > 20kg eher unwahrscheinlich sein.

Dass der Futtereintrag durchaus ein entscheidender Faktor sein kann, habe ich an einem Vereinsgewässer in unserer Gegend erlebt.

Dort wurden jahrzehntelang Fische bis max. 38Pfd gefangen.

Dann hat sich ein "Karpfenteam" den See als Spielwiese erkoren und dort massiv gefüttert.  

Danach gab es dann mehrere 40er.  Nach drei Jahren ist das Team dann weitergezogen.

Jetzt wird der See wieder wie früher befischt, 40er wurden seitdem nie mehr gefangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*



Justsu schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> ich sprach vom Angelverein Wilhelmshaven (http://www.sfv-wilhelmshaven.de) Gastkarten sind dort kein Problem.
> 
> ...


Danke für Antwort!!

und:
Schad, da wär ich sonst gleich mit der Kamera angerückt ;-))


----------



## BERND2000 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Z.B. die Bachforellen. Jeder freut sich über einen 40+ Fisch, verglichen mit dem, was möglich ist, ist das ein Köderfisch.
> Petri


 Du meinst diese  Hungerform der heimischen Forelle in extrem kalten und nahrungsarmen oft gar noch überfischten Gewässern?|supergri

 Nun wo sie gute Bedingungen hat, und auch alt wird, ist die 60er Bachforelle gar nicht so ungewöhnlich.

 Die Forelle ist ein unpassendes Beispiel, weil wohl jede Forelle die Möglichkeit zum großen Wanderfisch, in sich trägt .
 Umgekehrt sollten Meerforelle oder Seeforelle auch die Möglichkeit in sich tragen, auch mal das Erscheinungsbild einer B.F anzunehmen.
 Die Übergänge sind halt fließend, weil es eben keine verschiedenen Arten, sondern lediglich Erscheinungsformen an örtliche Gegebenheiten sind.
 Für einen kleinen, nahrungsarmen kalten Bach, ist die 40cm Forelle eben schon groß.
 Ein Hecht würde dort auch kaum 50cm werden, oder halt auch verhungern.

 In den 90er sah ich beim E-Fischen in für Wanderfische verbauten Norddeutschen Bächen noch recht viele wilde aber große Bachforellen 50 -65 cm aber auch Äschen bis zu 60cm.
 Erzählt bekam ich gar von noch größeren gefangenen Fischen dort.
 Wir haben es im Norddeutschen Flachland halt gemäßigter.
 Im Sommer ist es kühler, im Winter wärmer, gleichzeitig sind diese Bäche nährstoffreicher.
 Da wächst ein Fisch eben auch besser, als im sauerstoffreicheren aber sonst oft ungünstigeren Bergland.


----------



## pike-81 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

Selbst eine 65cm Bachforelle ist dagegen eine Sprotte. 


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Andal (24. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wir haben es im Norddeutschen Flachland halt gemäßigter.
> Im Sommer ist es kühler, im Winter wärmer, gleichzeitig sind diese Bäche nährstoffreicher.
> Da wächst ein Fisch eben auch besser, als im sauerstoffreicheren aber sonst oft ungünstigeren Bergland.



Darum sind die österreichischen Bachforellen auch so mickerig. 
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/4-bachforelle.html


----------



## BERND2000 (24. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*



Andal schrieb:


> Darum sind die österreichischen Bachforellen auch so mickerig.
> http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/4-bachforelle.html


 
 Schöne Bilder.
 Viele der größeren Bachforellen haben aber gar nicht mal  mehr das Erscheinungsbild einer Bachforelle.
 Die sind so blank wie.....
 Was also macht Sie dann zur Bachforelle?

 Ob das nun aufgestiegene Seeforellen sind oder doch nur Flussforellen,  es sind halt Forellen.
 Das meinte ich ja mit Rekordfische bei Bachforellen sind kaum vergleichbar.
 Wobei nur einer der Riesen wirklich das Farbkleid einer B.F hat.



 Im übrigen tummeln sich da im Süden gleich 2 Unterarten, und die Forelle , alle mit den jeweiligen vielfältigen Erscheinungsbildern.
 Je nach dem ob  das Wasser ins Schwarze Meer, das Mittelmeer oder zur Nordsee abfließt waren sie seit Ewigkeiten getrennt.
 Und wir unterscheiden sie vorrangig nur nach dem Erscheinungsbild.
 Ich finde das,...interessant und aussagekräftig.


----------



## Andal (25. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

Da haben wir ja mit dem Forellen noch ein riesen Glück. Wie viele Formen des Karpfens gibt es...?


----------



## BERND2000 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*



Andal schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja mit dem Forellen noch ein riesen Glück. Wie viele Formen des Karpfens gibt es...?


 In der Form wie bei den Forellen.....keine.
 Beim Karpfen gibt es Wildkarpfen und gezüchtete Haustiere.


----------



## Revilo62 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

Zeig mir mal bitte in D Wildkarpfen,ob Schuppig ran und schlank oder Spiegler,alles Zucht
Tight Lines aus Berlin

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (25. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*

Und genau diese unzähligen züchterischen Bemühungen kannst du auch zu einem großen Teil dafür verantwortlich machen, dass "der Karpfen" in all den unterschiedlichen Gewässern mit den unterschiedlichen Bedingungen eben nicht gleich gut abwachsen.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Rekordgröße*



Andal schrieb:


> Und genau diese unzähligen züchterischen Bemühungen kannst du auch zu einem großen Teil dafür verantwortlich machen, dass "der Karpfen" in all den unterschiedlichen Gewässern mit den unterschiedlichen Bedingungen eben nicht gleich gut abwachsen.


 
 Die wachsen dann halt nicht gleich gut, wobei oft gar trotzdem ähnliche Längen erreicht werden.
 Aber es bleibt vergleichbar.

 Bei der Forelle ist es anders, je nach dem in was für einem Gewässer sie aufwächst kann sie klein bleiben  oder auch zum Riesen werden.
 Aus dem gleichen Tier kann also eine am Ende zwergwüchsige Bachforelle von kaum 200Gr werden oder vielleicht auch eine Seeforelle von 20 Kg.
 Oder auch eine  Meerforelle oder eine Forelle die eben in einem großen Fluss auch besser wächst.
 Wir unterscheiden sie lediglich nach dem Erscheinungsbild und Ihrem Lebensraum.
 Das ist auch Sinnvoll, aber nicht immer werden sich die Forellen an unsere Vorstellungen halten.


 Der Karpfen ist ungleich weniger Anpassungsfähig.
Ein schlecht ernährter Karpfen kommt oft nicht über den Winter und das war es dann auch schon.


----------

